# Simplifying the lure kit



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

I've been lugging around far too many lures of late and decided this rainy weekend to sort out my tackle box and throw out the crap and replace split rings and trebles, when I got to thinking, "I wonder how little I need to have really?" Who takes a truckload of lures with them, and who takes just a packet of gulps? Who covers all bases and who takes just a basic kit to cover the likely encounters. Each trip I take I'm trying to travel lighter and un-complicate things.

What does your kit contain?


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

I try and cover most bases fishing off metro adelaide. The main lure species are squid, snook, salmon trout and bream in the lake.

I usually carry 7 or 8 squid jigs, a bushys popper, a double clutch, a 6cm deep diving bushys stiffy minnow, a yozuri mag minnow and a tiny bottle of tuna oil.
For bait fishing I have 4 or 5 ready made paternoster rigs, 2 pencil floats, 2 gar rigs, 2 float rigs for squid fishing, a handful of spare sinkers and hooks and a spare spool of line.

Occasionally I bring along a tub of mixed gulps (minnows, prawns and sandworms) and some jig heads. If I am chasing bream I will pack another half dozen small hardbodies (SX40, duel hardcore, stiffy minnow etc)


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice one. I'm trying to get my kit down to 4 0r 5 assorted hard bodies in different depths and colours that appeal to flatties and bream alike and a pack of gulps and jigheads. Oh, and a Halco Scorpion for the odd jew hole. . .


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

I am very minamilistic in my approach wether it be fresh or salt dosnt matter , i have one of those toiletary bags you throw your tooth paste and shaving gear in when you go away , and in that i carry 3 packs of soft plastics , a plastic box with about 10 hard bodies in it , a knife , a set of pliers , in freshwater a tackleback , pair of braid snippers and thats about it , this pack sits between my legs on the yak and its so small you dont notice it , it is an idea to tether it though as hard bodies are expenive if you have a swim .


----------



## mattyoga (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm hearing ya - I take too many bibbed minnows, poppers, blades, twisties, rattlers, bay rubbers, squid jigs... the list goes on - if I actually looked what I used in the last 20 trips it would prolly be 5% though you NEVER KNOW! I currently take one tackle boxes of HBs one tackle box of rigged SPs one wallet of SP lures and one wallet of rigs. Would like to get it down to two items....

I have thought it would be good to have everything on a rack in the shed and when I go fishing I just pick out what I need for targetting that day - helps give a focus, though so far thats not happened!

Cheers
Matt
ps sorry dont think that helped...


----------



## redman (Jun 5, 2008)

I do take wayyyyyyyy to much. So much so that I now heve trolleys and shelves in the shed loaded with gear, boxes of hard bodies, soft plastics, jig heads, hooks, sinkers, swivels, trace etc all sorted out. When I go out I grab one of the empty tackle boxes from next to the shelves and pack the gear I need, when I get home I put it back in the shelves/boxes so the tackle boxes stay empty until needed. This way I keep the tackle to a minimum, keep the tackle in better condition and spend more time fishing and less time dicking around.

And one last note - always take a squid jig, you'll never know when it will come in handy. THis was reinforced recently when spinninf for mackeral etc over shallow reef dropoff and hooked a little fella and had a squid follow to the boat, dropped a jig down and hooked him up and about ten other squid appeared and just sat there - like taking candy froma baby and tasted even better


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I am getting worse with time not better. I'm starting to dedicate separate boxes for different types of lures, and cramming them all on the yak. 

Squid jig box. 
Surface lure box. 
Deep HB box.
Shallow HB box.
BIG HB box.
Spinnerbait box.
LCB box.

And especially for fishing at Jindabyne, the almighty powerbait box 8)


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

My small tackle bag has 1 mid sized tray of hardbods, 1 mid sized tray of jigheads, 2 spools of leader material in two weights, one pocket with maybe 10 packets of various plastics, one pair of pliers, 2 pairs of braid cutters, and a small torch.

My kayak carries a water bottle, small gaff, stainless knife in a fabric sheath, Bogagrips and a cooler bag for the fish.

I take 2 rods on choppy days both with plastics, calmer days (less than 1m metre of chop) i take a 3rd rod for trolling.

I see no point in taking anything else and I know i could probably drop a kilo or so from the whole setup if needed.

Jack.


----------



## Marty (Mar 18, 2007)

Ive managed to trim my lure collection from around 200 lures to around 50 , and knowwhat thats about 30 too many still .
This winter going to rip any dodgy or rusty hooks and split rings and replace with quality hooks etc  
Ive basically got 2 tackleboxes ... one for salt and one for bass and natives etc  
while Ive been at it reduced my rod and reel outfits from around 20 to about 12  
Bit low on really small bream lures so going to buy one really good one each week right thru winter till next season


----------



## wrasseman (Jul 28, 2006)

I went out today with just the lure tied on the line, could have done with a spare hook though as the one I had wasn't as sharp as it could have been.
Col.


----------



## mattyoga (Mar 30, 2008)

holy mackeral - 7 lure boxes! Thanks - I feel better now


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

All I need is Bevan (my sx40)


----------



## stonecold (Nov 5, 2006)

Last time out...2 wire mackeral traces and 1*40gms surecatch metal......oh and a bait jig. Caught a chopper 2nd throw... towed the chopper around for 2 hrs without a touch...came home...easy


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

i like it simple to... 1 box for inclose/fresh and 1 for offshore...nice and easy


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Freshwater I take a box of 5-7HB's.
Saltwater I take the Hobie round tray with 3-5 large HB's and a squid jig, plus some hooks, sinkers trace etc if I am bait fishing.
Only time I take lots of lures is overnighters.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Yep, I'm with Junglefisher, I would be lucky to take 5 lures plus a few swivels and a lengths of leader. If my Hobie tackle box is more than half full I've got too much. In keeping with the simpicity of kayaking I like to stay minimalist.


----------



## forbs (May 20, 2008)

I take too many however it all fits into one "black magic bum bag", 3 small trays of lures. One box for surface lures, sammies, pencils, poppers. One for subsurface Sx40's, 48's, chubbies, zipbaits. One for miscellaneous (blades, micro mins etc) and Jig heads. Maybe 30-35 lures in total. Also take two packs of gulps, leader materials 6pound, 8 pound and 10 pound. Spare spool etc. Because it all fits into the one bumbag around my waist don't see the need to reduce. Took the advice of a poster on here and have a jar of fresh water for the lures i use for the day rinse them check hooks etc and back in the tackle boxes for the next trip. I think having options helps as i recently fished for 6 or so hours without a hit on my favourite lures. Switched to a Chubbie and cleaned up.

I really should reduce. 2 Rods not 3 and one tackle box............................Starting next year.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

How many rods I guess is the next question. Took three yesterday and I think it is three times as many things to go wrong. Two is handy for lobbing a HB then a SP, or trolling two different depths. Three did come in handy yesterday when I got smoked by fish after fish and knots failed. At least I had another rod to turn to in a hurry, although it proved to be a pain in the ass in the end.


----------



## LostNearBribie (Feb 18, 2008)

Standard estuary kit for me is 3 poppers of different sizes.
3 hard bodies of various shapes and sizes under 45mm.
3 hard bodies of various shapes and sizes 65mm and over.
3 weights of leader.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

love the different approaches to kayak fishing. I have always struggled with the lure kit and in the stinker used to take the whole kit and caboodle... I have been steadily reducing the Islands wardrobe over the past few months and have two basic kits on the ready. One for the lakes and rivers and one for outside. Each kit consists of a small tray of relevant spare lures, swivels hooks and sinkers and the ones for immeadiate use in the hobie tackle box. I also keep the scissors and plastics in the hobie box.

On the inshore systems I have reduced down to 2 rods, a finesse bream rod and a baitcaster or 2 bream sticks. Outside I take four, 3 boat rods and a plastics outfit. I troll all the boat rods while underway, 1 popper and 2 different divers and change the lures to a bait and a jig while I'm drifting and tossing plastics. The other boat rod is then available as a spare if needed...

Moruya John


----------



## LostNearBribie (Feb 18, 2008)

On the rod side of things I have noticed lately that I would love to have a second.
I only take one a the moment, I use the same lures to troll and cast most of the time so it works for me.
But I would love a second rigged with a popper ready to go at any moment.


----------



## charleymonkey (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm in the minimalist camp on this one.
All my tackle fits in one of those berkley bum bag thingy's and a fly fishing type waistcoat, always been like that since before I got the yak, like to be mobile even when land based, as I've seen too many people staying in one spot catching nothing, because they've got too much gear with them to think about moving. I have an osprey pfd with all the pockets which I use now, instead of the waistcoat, when on the Yak.


----------

